# AVG error: e0018e06



## audrey16 (Nov 23, 2008)

i use windows vista and when i was installing avg 8.0 a pop out appeared with error e0018e06 ... how do i rectify this

thanks in advance 

Audrey


----------



## hammer1 (Feb 19, 2006)

http://www.avg.com.au/index.cfm?section=support&action=contact_technical_support
Might be awhile for a reply but you will get a reply and a proper reply.


----------

